# Velco dog pictures!



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thought these might be fun. I was over to visit BRADY"S mom today and this is what happened when we left the room for 1 second. Funny how they need to be with us. I would love to see more pictures of VELCO dogs!

For some reason Karen's camera made our dogs look possessed. I think they are still cute!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh my - someone has jack-o-lantern eyes! LOL

Aren't they cute? I'm not sure if they really want to be by our sides at all times or if they are just plain ol' nosey! Martha has even started getting into my mail now if I leave it on the desk.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It looks like I need some photo tips from Mellissa! I try the red eye setting, but then the pictures take too long and I miss whatever he is doing. Oh well, I will keep trying new settings, or I will have to pay more attention to Mellissa's tips.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen,
I used to get this all the time too!Still do sometimes..........Debbie told me to lower the camera down just a bit lower and take the pix and it will help.It has really helped me.Maybe someone can explain it better?Hopefully!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Spooky dogs!! I do recognize that cute Brady! Hope you guys had a good visit.
Laurie


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Linda, they are so cute!! Don't ya just want to run over and pick them up! How do you hold all 3?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's my little "piece of velcro" :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie,
That is adorable! I think I could capture a picture like that but no way with the baby gate with Dora. She would be over that as soon as I put the thing up! All that teaching her to climb the agility obstacles rears it's ugly head!

Amanda


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I guess there are some positives in not doing agility!

You guys are too funny with the comments on the eyes. They are spooky kinda like the movie "dawn of the dead"

Cindy,
Sometime I wish I had 3 arms!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I love the "velcro" pics! And could Shadow get any closer? :biggrin1: That's one of the best things about these dogs. They love us so much!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The picture of Leslie & Shadow reminds me of one I had on my web site a long time ago. It isn't very flattering of me, but it was still a "Velcro" picture.

The picture is of Tinky & Asher (my first Hav) when they were just puppies. They both wanted to be on my chair with me if I was on the computer.

(I forgot how messy my desk & office were when that was taken. Yikes.)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's my velcro dog:

I was trying to grab a quick NAP on vacation in my daughter's bed and who decides to take one right there next me??? hehe But, of course....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, those EYES !!!!!! Ah, but they are so adorable, standing at the gate like that. Beautiful pics everyone! Leslie, that isn't a recent picture of you and Shadow, is it? 

I might have a pic or two...... will have to check.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Sometimes I think there's an invisible tether attached to Radar that I can't see. He gets right up on my Wife's heels sometimes she can't stop when she walks or else he'll go right into the back of her legs.

Derek


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> OMG, those EYES !!!!!! Ah, but they are so adorable, standing at the gate like that. Beautiful pics everyone! *Leslie, that isn't a recent picture of you and Shadow, is it?*
> 
> I might have a pic or two...... will have to check.


No, it's from a few months ago. I _wish_ she could do that now. Maybe soon, I hope.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

This is right after my husband got out of the hospital earlier this year. He was in there for 15 days with an infection that started in his knee and went up to his thigh. It was a very scary time for us and we came close to losing him so to see him home and without the infection made my heart soar. The dogs all knew how weak he was and each one took turns staying with him. Aren't dogs amazing?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

On a lot lighter note, I look like heck here but I laugh every time I see this picture. Lightning sleeps on my chest and you can see what Ellie thinks of it. She's sticking her tongue out at him because she isn't up there. My husband snapped this when I was asleep and it's not great but at least I don't have my hair up in the air or some other weird thing :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I love all the velco photos! Yes, all my guys can sense when I am sick. I had a stomach bug last year and they followed me from the bathroom uke: into the spare bedroom. Here they are keeping me company through this ordeal.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It is so true that they seem to know when you are sick. I had foot surgery in Dec. last year and was bedridden for 1 1/2 weeks. My girls NEVER left my side. "DH would take them out and feed them in the am, they would get into bed with me and stay there till he came home for lunch and dinner. 

Jan, hope your dh is doing better, hope it was not Staph - as I have been thru that with my son who has had 2 surgeries but to Staph, including loss of part of his finger. 

Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci thinks she's a *nurse*, too! She really senses when I don't feel good and stays AT my SIDE. She's even whimpered when I was throwing up during a bout of stomach flu.  They are such, sweet, wonderful dogs!

I even had someone remark to me recently asking if "it annoyed me" that she was at my feet 24/7, and I said, no...of course not! They said it would "drive me crazy", so I guess a velcro dog isn't for everyone!! lol I can't imagine life w/o my velcro baby. 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Imagine 3!! All clamering to be the one on the lap, while the others keep pushing that one off for the "best spot" on Mommy. I love it too - when I am not home & actually miss it!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

My hubs has to comment on my velcro dogs everytime I go to the bathroom....or any room for that matter! I tried to tell him all you guys have velcro dogs it's not unique to ours....he thinks it's silly....I'm with you Kara....I LOVE it! I never feel rejected that's for sure!:hug: :grouphug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I _love_ all the pictures of the havbabies snuggling in bed and on the couches sleeping! TOO darn CUTE!

Going to the bathroom alone? What the heck is that? HAHA ound: IF I don't let her in with me, she will scratch at the door and mess up the paint! lol, SO...I usually just wait for her to come in. I can't imagine having 2-3 or more dogs following me to pee! That must be hilarious, them all sitting around *watching*! ound:

Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Being "Velco Dogs" is one of the main reasons I chose the Havanese.

Here is my Velco dog and his boy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Being "Velco Dogs" is one of the main reasons I chose the Havanese.
> 
> Here is my Velco dog and his boy


PRECIOUS!!!!! :kiss: just precious!

Kara


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Debbie--what a precious picture. I love how they sleep on their backs.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Debbie--what a precious picture. I love how they sleep on their backs.


I was just going to say that!!!
Great photo.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is so cute Debbie!That's why I like them too!Funny thing though--they sleep so "light" that if Sam's boy moved just a little bit,or heaven forbid,got up,he'd be alert just instantly!I'm just amazed at that!

:hug:Great Sweet Photo!:hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

When I'm sitting on the couch and Kubrick wants to come up he will put his front paws up and lick whatever part of me is closest. I've been teaching him that he can only come on the couch if he sits. Now, I only have to ask "Do you want to come up?" and he will sit down for me to pick him up. 

He is the ultimate velcro dog... he freaks out if he can't see me, though he's getting better since he started to bond with my boyfriend so he doesn't mind being alone with him when I'm in the other room.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Debbie,

That is the *sweetest* photo of Sam and your little boy!! These are just he greatest dogs in the world. My husband looks at Lincoln when he's belly up like that and says to him, "Your wolf ancestors are laughing at you, Lincoln!"


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you, I think they make a great couple of "models" even sleeping. It's funny, Sam is very fond of Anthony, but will avoid my daughter Anna. But the cat absolutely adores Anna.

That is so true about the wolf ancestors.lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Debbie, that is the kind of picture you blow up and put in the house. I love it!!
Laurie


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Debbie,

Hmmm, maybe Sam avoids Anna because she smells like the cat!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I loved the photos of Kimberly's and Leslie's Havs behind them while they are working on the computer. My dogs can't get that close but they try! My computer is just behind this couch and Scout will jump up here for some attention when I'm working ....

The first photo is of Scout trying to get to me over the couch top (Lincoln can walk on the top, but Scout is clumsy and always slips down)....the second photo (taken from above, looking down) is after he slips down and wants his belly rub!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Nobody does the nose nudging, but scudder runs into my face with his chest!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Being "Velco Dogs" is one of the main reasons I chose the Havanese.
> 
> Here is my Velco dog and his boy


That picture is truly worth a thousand words. Don't know which one is cuter. One of life's special moments.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute pictures of Scout Jane!He just wants to make sure you SEE him!:laugh:

Paige:I know about the nose nudges!Both Quincy and Vinnie will stick their noses up under your hand to get petted!It's really wierd!Quincy nudges Robbie all the time--arms,legs,face...Robbie calls it Quincy tickles or kisses!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Bunni Blu is a nose-nudger. I love that, it's funny.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> It is so true that they seem to know when you are sick. I had foot surgery in Dec. last year and was bedridden for 1 1/2 weeks. My girls NEVER left my side. "DH would take them out and feed them in the am, they would get into bed with me and stay there till he came home for lunch and dinner.
> 
> Jan, hope your dh is doing better, hope it was not Staph - as I have been thru that with my son who has had 2 surgeries but to Staph, including loss of part of his finger.
> 
> Laurie


Laurie your dogs sound so loving. Aren't they great at taking care of us?
Yes, it was staph and was resistant to antibiotics. They kept trying different antibiotics by IV and the infection kept going further up his leg and almost to his thigh. By then I was jumping up and down screaming at the doctor and demanding a specialist. They couldn't break the skin to culture it to find out what antibiotic to use because the doctors told me if they did that, the infection would go through his blood stream and could kill him because it was so massive. I had newborn puppies at home so I was running back and forth between the hospital and the house to make sure everyone was ok. One of the antibiotics brought the infection back down to the knee but that's the most they could do. At that point, they decided to do surgery to remove the infection, and it was pray, pray, pray, that the infection didn't go through his body when they opened it. My granddaughter had surgery to straighten her bowed leg 2 days apart from my husband's surgery, so I was breaking every speed law in town running all over the place to make sure all was ok. Whew, what a horrible time that was.
The up side was they took out a plum size mass of infection, it didn't spread through his body and they cultured it fast to find the right antibiotic for him, they found out he was a diabetic when he was in the hospital so it's being treated, he had FANTASTIC home health care for a couple of weeks, and my granddaughter has a straight leg now  
Here's where they got the infection back down to the knee. If you look close you can see the lines they drew on his leg around the infection when it was almost to his thigh.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jane said:


> I loved the photos of Kimberly's and Leslie's Havs behind them while they are working on the computer. My dogs can't get that close but they try! My computer is just behind this couch and Scout will jump up here for some attention when I'm working ....
> 
> The first photo is of Scout trying to get to me over the couch top (Lincoln can walk on the top, but Scout is clumsy and always slips down)....the second photo (taken from above, looking down) is after he slips down and wants his belly rub!!


LOL the picture where he slipped down is precious!!!
One of the puppies I have is going to look very much like him except with more silver. It's tan now though. Was Scout tan and black when you got him?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Dawna said:


> Bunni Blu is a nose-nudger. I love that, it's funny.


Hi Dawna, it's been a while since I've seen you post. Welcome back! Who is the dog that's your avatar?


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Great pics everyone...*

I LOVE the velcro factor. It is so nice.

Debbie, your son is sooo adorable!

Trish


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

The infamous velcro factor - that is so much fun!! All your photos are precious and they remind me why we chose the havanese! 

Jan, I am so sorry to hear that your hubby went through that ordeal. I am happy to hear that all is better now. Big hugs to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan, wow I really can feel for you. My son also had staph infections, the first was in his thumb and the orthopedist said if they dont operate that day that he would lose the whole finger or his life. They could not find an OR in time so he had to go to a surgi center and have part of his finger removed under a local anesthesia, he was 16 at the time. Then his first year of college, I got a call from his girlfriend from the ER and rushed to his college where he had to have emergency surgery behind his knee, it kinda looked like your hubbys. Since we had been thru it before I demanded an infectious disease specialist. He was hospitalized in a quartentined room for several days on IV vencamiocin (not sure how to spell). It is very nerve wracking- but thankfully your husband and my son are fine now!!! 
Laurie


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Jan:

Thanks! Scout was black and tan with white markings when I got him, but even then his tan was fading to a grey/white very quickly! He has a tiny bit of tan on the upper part of the back of his hind legs...that's it! His markings and excitement is all hidden 

You can see a great photo of Scout's beautiful sister, Angel, on the top of pg.23 of the latest issue of Our Havanese magazine if you have one! She has much more of the tan markings - her whole face, chest, etc.



JASHavanese said:


> LOL the picture where he slipped down is precious!!!
> One of the puppies I have is going to look very much like him except with more silver. It's tan now though. Was Scout tan and black when you got him?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan-
I was just looking at that terrible infection on your husband's leg/knee...oh my goodness......I can not imagine how painful and scary that must of been.I'm glad he recovered and is healthy now.He sounds like a lucky guy!

Jane--
I just have to comment on Lincoln.Love your new avatar pix of him!I just adore that cute face!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Debbie, since this was such a sad day, after little Shadow's passing, the photo of Sam & your little boy made me smile. Simply adorable. Wish mine were still that little and cute, sigh! (they're 30 somethings, so at least we can shop and hang out together ;-) ) but one always misses the babies they once were. . . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> Jane--
> I just have to comment on Lincoln.Love your new avatar pix of him!I just adore that cute face!


Julie,

Hey, thanks! I was noticing everyone's great looking new avatars...yours with sweet Quincy's hibiscus "hat" :biggrin1: and Missy's with her two boys chasing the ball, and Kara's with Gucci over her shoulder!

Lincoln used to be solid black all around his eyes, more like Quincy, when he was a puppy. He has lightened up a lot around the eyes but I'm so glad he didn't lose his black patches on his body. He actually is a "belton" so he has spots on some of his white parts (like a dalmatian!) that don't show up in the photos....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan, that looks like one NASTY infection! OUCH! 

I've really been enjoying the pics in this thread. Here is one of me, vegging out back with both dogs just HAVING to be on me at the same time. lol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Marj, that's a sweet photo!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh Marj, that's a sweet photo!


That is what I was going to say, Kimberly, you beat me to it. lol


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Marj, that is too cute! Won't they be great in the winter??


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Marj,
I love the picture! I was wondering how you got two in your lap, now I know.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Marj- What a great picture. Two loving boys and their Momma!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great photo Marj! 
They must draw straws---short straw gets her upper body,long straw get her legs!Next time we'll switch!Cute!:kiss:I love my Momma!:kiss:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh marj, how sweet... great photo-- look at the look of love on Sammy's face. and Ricky looks so content.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Marj,
Great picture!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, guys!! 

When Ricky decides to climb onto my stomach/chest, it gets a little heavy sometimes! At 15.5 lbs, I think I like him lower on my legs. Sammybear is 9 lbs. and can go wherever he wants. lol Now if only I can lose *my *20+ lbs!!! Grrrrrrrrr!

Funny, Ricky is on my lap as I type this - which doesn't happen often, because he kind of gets in the way between me and the keyboard! Silly boy. Gotta love 'em!


----------

